# Nova’s day at Fast Cat



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

What fun! I hope someone here starts Fast Cat.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

I have been waiting for this update! It seems like so much fun!!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Congratulations! Sounds exciting! Was she enthusiastic about it for her 2nd try? 
I'm not familiar with it so I'm wondering, do they have a lure in a track moving, like at a greyhound race? Or something being reeled in on a rope? What do they actually chase?


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Congratulations! Sounds exciting! Was she enthusiastic about it for her 2nd try?
> I'm not familiar with it so I'm wondering, do they have a lure in a track moving, like at a greyhound race? Or something being reeled in on a rope? What do they actually chase?


yes She was just as loud 🤪 but didn’t have as much time to work herself up. They have a lure on a bag . I will see if I can get her video up .


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Congratulations! Sounds exciting! Was she enthusiastic about it for her 2nd try?
> I'm not familiar with it so I'm wondering, do they have a lure in a track moving, like at a greyhound race? Or something being reeled in on a rope? What do they actually chase?


It's a lure (plastic bags, usually) on a string that is either run around pullies (called a continuous loop lure) or one that has to be pulled out and reset for each run. Most clubs will use a continuous loop lure machine, just because it saves time in resetting the lure to the start line.

You can see both the plastic bags and the string in this photo of Ilka doing a regular CAT. For FastCAT, it's a straight 100 yard dash.

CAT &amp; Brenham 4-20&amp;21-13 329 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I think my guys would love that.


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm thinking mine would too.


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

If y’all want to here how loud Nova is here you go 😂. Thank goodness she doesn’t have this much excitement while showing. This was her first run .






Here is the 2nd .


----------



## Footprints&pawmarks (Mar 8, 2021)

Thanks for the videos. I've been wondering how this event works.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Yeahhhh! Looks like fun! Thank you so much for the videos!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Looks like Nova had a grand run. Shame the timer didn’t time properly and the ring stewards did arrange for Nova to have a rest. She’s a natural.


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

I was told in that last run she ran faster than the top mini last year (a big 17”mini) that was invited to the AKC Fast Cat International. 😲 She would have to do that a few more times to get a average score.

I calculated the mph wrong. It’s 20.64 and 23.09 MPH .


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Wow, she’s fast! Sounds like Nova has a future in Fast CAT. It’s on my list to try for this summer, in NY we have to wait for summer, lol.


----------



## X skully X (Nov 21, 2021)

That was awesome! Sounds like you guys had a lot of fun.


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

Ya‘ll should really try it out. She had so much fun yesterday. The events are posted on the AKC website and they are all around.

While Nova was waiting in the car I stood around and helped people release their dogs. It was nice meeting people who come from all over to play with their dogs. A really funny one was during a fun run and the owner went down the middle trying to get her dogs interest. Oh the things us dog lovers do for our dogs 🤣. The dog even gave me look like ‘she’s crazy’ but he did make it.


----------

